# Jacks vom Ufer



## Krallblei (26. März 2020)

Ost oder Westafrika

Was meint Ihr!!!

Bin mit 5Kg plus zufrieden

Tipps?

Gruss


----------



## Salt (20. April 2020)

Marokko/Mauretanien oder Sudan/Eritrea....dürfte aber kurzfristig beides noch abenteuerlicher sein als ohnehin schon


----------



## Lorenz (20. April 2020)

Hi Salt, 
Warst du schonmal in einer der Ecken? 

(Große) Gabelmakrele(n) in Marokko/West-Sahara wäre davon wohl noch das einfachste. Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht. Wie gut man da alleine ohne gesteigerte Ortskenntnis (und ggfs ohne Allrad) klarkommt, weiß ich nicht. Wer Interesse an abenteuerlichem Uferfischen hat, kann sich ja mal melden (und ggfs im Oktober noch mir/uns anschließen). Für den Winter bin ich noch am überlegen was ich mache...


----------



## Salt (21. April 2020)

Moin Lorenz, 

Leider nein, Marokko ist damals leider an der Furcht möglicher Mitangler und meiner fehlenden Sprachkenntnisse gescheitert.... 

Denke eigentlich, das wenn man sich dort verständigen kann, ist es in beiden Ländern mit der Versorgung ähnlich. Das mit den Spots sehe ich selbst nicht als Problem, dafür hab ich ein Händchen  
Aber 4x4 braucht man auf jeden Fall und mit den Militärposten kommt man sicher auch besser zurecht wenn man zumindest halbwegs französisch spricht. 

Gibt natürlich auch Guides in den Ecken aber dann wird es teuer.


----------



## Silverfish1 (22. April 2020)

West Sahara ist bestimmt interessant gibt ja auch einige Videos bei YT & FB. Aber da lässt dich halt zur Zeit keiner rein. Da meine Costa Rica Reise im Mai nicht stattfindet, suche ich auch Alternativen nur kann man nichts planen zur Zeit...


----------



## Salt (22. April 2020)

West Sahara wäre für mich ein absoluter Traum. Speziell Banco de Arguin muss der Hammer sein aber selbst ohne Corona wohl nicht einfach zu erreichen.
Ohne Guide wohl nur eingeschränkt zu empfehlen wegen der Sicherheitslage und da Naturschutzgebiet angeblich auch nur mit Guide erlaubt zu betreten.

Ein guter Freund war letztes Jahr ein paar hunter Kilometer weiter nördlich und sagte schon dort geht es nur mit Guide wegen den ständigen Militärkontrollen.
Dort gibt es scheinbar sehr viele Schmuggler wo sie hinterher sind.....gut, ich sehe wohl nicht aus, wie der klassische Schmuggler, mein Kumpel manchmal schon

Aber grundsätzlich schwieriges Terrain für Europäer die komplett selfmade unterwegs sein wollen.


----------



## Silverfish1 (22. April 2020)

ja da hast du vollkommen recht. Es ist einfach deprimierend zur Zeit nichts kann man planen wo rauf man sich freuen kann. 
wenn ihr Ideen habt bin ich offen dafür


----------



## Lorenz (4. Juni 2020)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Wer Interesse an abenteuerlichem Uferfischen hat, kann sich ja mal melden (und ggfs im Oktober noch mir/uns anschließen).



Das Angebot für Oktober steht noch bzw für Vorschläge bin ich offen. 

Meine Tour im April ist ja flachgefallen (Flüge/Visa gecancelt) und eigentlich plane ich mit nem Kollegen aus UK für Oktober die selbe Tour, aber es ist alles noch in der Schwebe und ich suche Alternativen (und habe auch schon Ideen).


----------



## Krallblei (4. Juni 2020)

Hocke hier seit März fest. Und sollte seit dem schon wieder zweimal in Ägypten gewesen sein. Plan ist August ans Rote Meer zu fliegen wenn möglich. September steht Spanien.. Oktober wird leider schwierig. Da November ja schon wieder Ägypten auf dem Plan steht 

Hoffentlich findest du was Abendteuerliches!! Drück dir die Daumen


----------

